# Lost cockatiels- How to get them back



## Cheryl

When losing a bird it is completely normal to feel sadness, anger, remorse, and guilt. Way too many of us have dealt with this surplus of negative emotions the second our bird is out of reach. Some of us are startled to find out that even their clipped bird has managed to fly into the woods out of sight. 
_*WARNING:*_ _Properly clipped birds are still able to fly and glide well. Their clipping is just meant so they do not gain height. A small gust of wind can easily get your bird going for miles._
The first thing you might start thinking is what you could have done to prevent what have just happened. You may start panicking thinking 'if ONLY I didn't answer the door' or 'if only I didn't turn my back that exact second'. The first thing you should do is NOT think about what you could have done, but what can be done from here. With all your worrying, you may easily lose sight of your bird and miss the chance for those quick actions that are essential to getting your bird back.
I myself have lost a bird dear to me. I'm hoping to pass on what I learned to others so they won't have to experience what I have. 
Its important to understand that once a bird escapes outside they become extremely disoriented, automatically lost, and frightened.
That means that even though your bird may be completely tamed and bonded to you, they may fly the complete opposite direction of where you are trying to coax them to.
Try to avoid startling the bird because once a bird is frightened, it can fly miles away.
*1.* Stay Calm
*2. *Have someone else watch the bird as you go inside and get its cage/food. If it has a friend, bring the other bird outside (locked up in its cage!!) to try to lure the other bird down. Place the cage/food in an area that can be easily seen by your bird.
*3.* Do not attempt to get your bird by using a ladder, it may scare it off.
*4.* The best times to get your bird down from a tree is early in the morning or dusk. As it begins to get darker the less likely your bird is to fly. If you are able to retrieve your bird at night, it may be your best bet for capture. You can quickly shine a light into their eyes to stun them for an opportunity to catch them.


If your bird is now out of your sight, here are some steps you can take:
*1.* You can walk around with a recording of another cockatiel call and your bird may respond back.
*2.* Leave their cage door open with food inside just in case they happen to fly back (they do NOT have homing instincts, so don't expect your bird to be able to find its way home or track itself back from where it was lost. Remember your bird is frightened and confused.)
*3. *Tell all your neighbors to notify you ASAP if they have caught/heard/seen your bird.
*4.* Post fliers with your birds picture. Place them in supermarkets, pet stores, vet offices, and even on poles in your neighborhood. ANY place that people are likely to see them. You may even want to offer a reward.
*5.* Contact your local vets, animal shelters, bird breeders, etc. and give them information on your missing bird just in case someone happens to bring the bird to them.
*6.* Post on websites like:
www.craigslist.org
www.birdhotline.com
www.plannedparrothood.com/thefts.html
www.911parrotalert.com
*7.* Post an ad in your local newspaper.
*8.* Contact your local radio stations
*9.* I have read that birds generally stay within a mile radius of which they escaped, BUT I would NOT count on this, because if a bird is frightened it can keep going for *MANY* miles. It is believed they can fly up to 50 miles a day. After a while start looking in surrounding towns newspapers, posting fliers, and even on craigslist. As even more time passes by, you can extend your search into surrounding states.
*10.* Constantly listen for your bird's calls. Whistle a few of its favorite whistles and maybe you will get a response.

Last but not least:
*DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE.*
Plenty of birds are found days, weeks, or even months after they have gone missing! In efforts to give me a boost of hope after my JP went missing, I have found plenty of stories where birds were found around 20 miles away weeks later. 
I have read a story from my area about a CLIPPED cockatiel that was found 20 days later, 12 miles away from its home.
Always check the websites above for found birds as well as your newspaper.


As preventative measures:
NEVER bring your bird uncaged or unharnessed outside.
NEVER leave your caged or harnessed bird outside unattended, even for 10 seconds.
NEVER leave your bird outside of its cage unattended.
NEVER have opened doors or windows while your bird is outside of its cage.
NEVER open an outside door when your bird is outside of its cage.

ALWAYS supervise children around your bird. There have been way to many incidents in my life where children have released animals by opening the cage door when no one is looking.




Good luck in finding your bird. This is a heartbreaking journey way too many of us have had to take, you aren't alone.


----------



## elenafan23

I've had 2 fly off one was clipped found in it a tree sprayed him down and got him the other one flew off twice and got her back both times =]


----------



## Cheryl

I have read on multiple sites that you should spray them down with a hose, while others say you never should do it.
It is debatable.. They can still fly wet. The only thing spraying would do is probably knock them down and stun them for a few seconds which would allow capture. However, you can injure a bird by having it drop to the ground like that. Even the force of the water from the hose could be too strong.
Also, if you miss spraying it or don't hit it hard enough, the bird may fly much further away from fear.

So people need to be careful.


----------



## elenafan23

Cheryl said:


> I have read on multiple sites that you should spray them down with a hose, while others say you never should do it.
> It is debatable.. They can still fly wet. The only thing spraying would do is probably knock them down and stun them for a few seconds which would allow capture. However, you can injure a bird by having it drop to the ground like that. Even the force of the water from the hose could be too strong.
> Also, if you miss spraying it or don't hit it hard enough, the bird may fly much further away from fear.
> 
> So people need to be careful.


oh i didnt spray him with a hose i used a bottle and i didnt spray him to bad but he must of though he was soaking then he climbed down close enough for me to get him =]


----------



## roxy culver

I also read that if you catch them at dusk all you have to do is shine a light in their eyes because it stuns them and you can catch them in that moment of shock...


----------



## Cheryl

Good tip roxy culver.


----------

